# Boarding Kennels



## celticspirit (Apr 5, 2011)

Anyone staying in or around the Algarve might be interested in Boarding Kennels situated in Boliqueime just off the N125 north of Albufeira.The managers John&Mandy Bush have a terrific set up ,and anyone having to fly home can leave their dog or dogs there safe in the knowledge they will be well looked after,Tel.00351 289 360 428 or 00351 918 728 352,the address is Apartado 2131,Monte Da Eira,Boliqueime 8100-908 or you can e-mail them on www.algarvekennels.com


----------



## celticspirit (Apr 5, 2011)

BOARDING KENNELS IN THE ALGARVE.

Mandy and John Bush have now opened their new kennels at

ST10 Serro Botelho
142A Corotelo 8150-027
Sao Bras De Aportel
PORTUGAL

Email John [email protected]

Mobile 0035 918728352.

GPS 37 degrees 08' 32. 15" N
07 degrees 55' 26.90" W


----------

